# Some Hyundai Dealers to Offer Lyft Rides for Service Customers



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You may soon have a reason to hang out at your local Hyundai dealer. :smiles:

*Hyundai / Lyft*


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Sure, I see never ending 2 mile, tipless trips in my future.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Sure, I see never ending 2 mile, tipless trips in my future.


That's for sure. I assume the technology won't even allow app tipping, and you can bet these riders will not be in the mood for a cash tip when they're bringing in their vehicle in for service potentially costing them hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Illini said:


> That's for sure. I assume the technology won't even allow app tipping, and you can bet these riders will not be in the mood for a cash tip when they're bringing in their vehicle in for service potentially costing them hundreds of dollars.


Yes, because Hyundai screams "I am generous".


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Picking up and dropping off at our local BMW agency was an almost automatic $5 tip. Now the agency has started using _Uber for Business_. Most PAX don't think about tipping because the agency is paying. The worst part is that the trip request shows the rider's name so you can't even learn to cancel.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Been doing this in L.A. for several years. Hertz does it, also. I have even had calls where I take paperwork, car parts, etc from one place to another.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Carmax, Mercedes and a host of others already do this.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Been doing this in L.A. for several years. Hertz does it, also. I have even had calls where I take paperwork, car parts, etc from one place to another.


Yep. And never a tip


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

This has been used by several car dealerships here in Phoenix for some time. Usually no tip.....


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sometimes it's slow and i'd take those rides all day.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> Picking up and dropping off at our local BMW agency was an almost automatic $5 tip. Now the agency has started using _Uber for Business_. Most PAX don't think about tipping because the agency is paying. The worst part is that the trip request shows the rider's name so you can't even learn to cancel.


Toyota is also doing this, it's on their own account so pax's have no reason to tip.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Here sometimes these sort of rides are pretty good. The tip rate is definitely above average although I doubt that will hold if it is under the company's account. But here people getting a ride back from the dealership tend to be a little more affluent and are sometimes a 10+ mile trip.



Ajaywill said:


> This has been used by several car dealerships here in Phoenix for some time. Usually no tip.....


Yes, Pepboys also has some sort of program to do this. I think that might be with Uber though?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

When I was Green, I took a BMW roadside assistance trip from Phoenix to Sedona. Pretty big mistake. $54 and no tip. I'm pretty sure it was out sourced and some fat ass charged $250 to BMW and pocketed the difference. Again I emphasize no tip.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Half the dealers in my market use Uber if their shuttle is not in the area. I've picked up from Toyota, Ford, BMW, GM, Honda....etc.....and all the Enterprise Rental locations use us as well.

Trips are $5-20 net to me on average in my city.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Phoenix market here, yes many dealer account runs. Some of the accounts are using pax LAST name. No app tips. Fares are higher mileage than average.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

My dealership does this with Uber. Doubt the drivers get tipped because there's no way I can as it's not my requested ride. Well with cash but don't carry any


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Illini said:


> That's for sure. I assume the technology won't even allow app tipping, and you can bet these riders will not be in the mood for a cash tip when they're bringing in their vehicle in for service potentially costing them hundreds of dollars.


This is done at Honda dealers in the Boston market. Doctors are doing the same thing.

Tips are not a possibility


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's a hospital near new that uses Lyft for indigent patients usually from the er. I have learned to skip those after stops at homeless shelters etc... with who knows what condition.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Old news


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's a hospital near new that uses Lyft for indigent patients usually from the er. I have learned to skip those after stops at homeless shelters etc... with who knows what condition.


I get terrified at what creatures will come out of the hospital and avoid them at all costs!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Usually worse bringin' them in.


----------

